# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  OwnPhones, 3D printed wireless earbuds custom fitted to your ears and perfectly designed to match your personality, Itamar Jobani, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/OwnPhones

twitter.com/OwnPhones

linkedin.com/company/ownphones

Founder - Itamar Jobani

"OwnPhones: Wireless, Custom-Fit, 3D Printed Earbuds" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

OwnPhones Teaser 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> LIMITED TIME OFFER! 149$ OwnPhones are the world's first personalized, 3d printed wireless earbuds perfectly fitted to your ear shape, sound needs, style and activity.

----------


## Airicist

OWNPHONES KICKSTARTER 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> LIMITED TIME OFFER! 149$ OwnPhones are the world's first personalized, 3d printed wireless earbuds perfectly fitted to your ear shape, sound needs, style and activity.

----------

